# Sus maneras tenían un cierto aire arrogante revelador



## CaboVerde

Hallo, guten Tag.
Kann mir jemand den nachfolgenden Satz in's Deutsche übersetzen?
Insbesondere interessiert mich die Konstruktion und die Bezüge dieser Wörter "tenían un cierto aire arrogante revelador" zueinander:

"Sus maneras tenían un cierto aire arrogante revelador de que se daba cuenta perfectamente de su propia importancia".

Meine (sinngemäße)Version ist mir nicht dicht genug an dem spanischen Ausdruck:

"Sein Verhalten vermittelte einen Hauch von Arroganz, wodurch er perfekt seine eigene Bedeutung bewies."

Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen, vorab vielen Dank.

CaoVerde


----------



## Sowka

Hallo CaboVerde 

Willkommen bei WordReference!



CaboVerde said:


> "Sus maneras tenían un cierto aire arrogante revelador de que se daba cuenta perfectamente de su propia importancia".


Mein Vorschlag:
_Sein Verhalten war geprägt von einer gewissen Arroganz, die verriet, dass er sich seiner eigenen Bedeutung vollkommen bewusst war_.

Da Du auch nach den Bezügen fragst:
Ich lese _revelador de que se daba cuenta_ "zusammen" -- (die Haltung) weist darauf hin, dass er sich einer Sache bewusst ist.


----------



## CaboVerde

Hallo Sowka,
das gefällt mir sehr gut - geschmeidig und rund!
Vielen Dank.


----------



## elroy

CaboVerde said:


> "Sus maneras tenían un cierto aire arrogante revelador de que se daba cuenta perfectamente de su propia importancia".





Sowka said:


> _Sein Verhalten war geprägt von einer gewissen Arroganz, die verriet, dass er sich seiner eigenen Bedeutung vollkommen bewusst war_.


 Ich bin zwar kein Spanisch- oder Deutschmuttersprachler, aber ich spüre in "se daba cuenta perfectamente de su propia importancia" eine gewisse Ironie. Das kommt mir vor als ironische, abfällige, fast schon karikierende Darstellung der Einstellung dieser Person, während mir "dass er sich seiner eigenen Bedeutung vollkommen bewusst war" eher so vorkommt, als würde der Sprecher fast zustimmen, dass diese Person tatsächlich sehr wichtig ist.

Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja. Wie sehen das die Muttersprachler?


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 

Hm, so einen gewissen Anteil Ironie hatte ich versucht, in das "seiner *eigenen* Bedeutung" zu legen. Bestimmt gibt es bessere Lösungen.


----------



## osa_menor

Ich habe das auch so verstanden. Für mich spricht aus dem deutschen Satz eine gewisse Ironie. 

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## elroy

Dann dürft Ihr gerne meine Gedanken vollkommen ignorieren.


----------



## Alemanita

Die Frage ist zwar schon zur Zufriedenheit von CaboVerde gelöst, aber für zukünftige Leser möchte ich noch anfügen: Vielleicht kommt die Ironie mit der Wendung "sich seiner eigenen Wichtigkeit bewusst sein" noch stärker hervor.


----------



## anipo

Hallo,

Um sicher zu sein ob der Satz ironisch ist oder nicht, bräuchte ich mehr Kontext.
Ohne zu wissen um wen es sich handelt oder wer den Satz sagt oder was der Hintergrund ist, ist es mir schwer festzustellen.


----------



## elroy

Ich kann mir keinen Kontext vorstellen, in dem der Satz *nicht* ironisch wäre. Wenn ich jemanden für sehr wichtig halte und es einfach als Zeichen gesunder Selbstsicherheit o.ä. empfinde, dass er sich seiner Wichtigkeit bewusst ist, dann würde ich diese Person kaum als arrogant bezeichnen.


----------

